# South Beach Resort/Holiday Inn Club



## astorms (May 25, 2010)

Good afternoon.  Are there any South Beach Resort (Myrtle Beach) owners out there.  If so, how do you like being with Holiday Inn Club?  I am not pleased with their reservation system, and upset that we no longer have access to last call vacations.  I would love to hear about your experiences with Holiday Inn Club.


----------



## abak88 (May 25, 2010)

We own at South Beach, but since we had paid our RCI dues until 2011, we're still making reservations through the RCI system.   Why wouldn't you have access to last call vacations when you're still with RCI?

So far, the reason I'm unhappy with the switch is the fact that Holiday Inn wrapped up some of their fees into the maintenance fees.   This disguises the fact that it will cost owners more to reserve through Holiday Inn than previously with RCI.    I was also tickled last year at our owner's update that the salesperson was so excited to tell us that the Holiday Inn had doubled the amount of points our unit was worth.   She failed to let us know that it will take twice the points to make a reservation.


----------



## astorms (May 26, 2010)

*Reservations*

Holiday Inn club does not have an online database where members can do their own search for reservations.  You have to call the 800 number and speak with a vacation guide.  The only way to access RCI database is through Holiday Inn Club website; however last calls don't appear.  When I asked a representative about this I was told that you have to call Holiday Inn Club and they will connect you with an RCI guide who will conduct a search for you.  This is very inconvenient.  Makes me wonder if we have access to all of RCI inventory or just their left over, this will make exchanges tough.

Enjoy RCI while you can


----------

